# Good plant nursery in so cal (inland empire)



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

Heads up you SoCal/inland empire people- I just found a great tropical plant nursery in riverside.

CalWest Wholesale Nursery- Open to public Fri and Sat only 7:00am-4:00pm.
2361 Adams St Riverside, CA 92503
951 354-9378

91 freeway in Riv- exit Adams head East until you pass Victoria- when you get to the orange groves look for it on the left side.

He has at least 2 neoregalias including fireball, and specializes in ferns as well. Has 2 kinds of birdnest ferns, maidens, tongue and others. Place is HUGE! 25 acres! I saw a very small section of it on Sat.... but I'll be going back when my new tank is ready to plant.

When I told him what I was looking for, he told me he kept darts and RETF's many yrs ago, and knew what would work well in a vive. (forgot his name though)

I think it was a great find- anyone in the area may want to swing by. I'll be going back there when I'm ready to plant my new tank.

I hope this doesnt break any rules or anything since they're not a forum sponsor- If so, my apologies Mods.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting that! It's only a few miles from my work. I'll be checking it out this weekend. I knew they had a supply store but I didn't know they had a nursery.


----------

